# WOW Mathews, you've outdone yourself!



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I currently shoot a Switchback XT and thought I'd never find a bow as smooth and forgiving. 

I then made the mistake of shooting the Z7 yesterday...Unbelievable!

Anyone in the market for a bare 06 XT in good condition?

Z7 here I come!


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

One of my buddies got one two weeks ago and said the same thing. He picked up another 8 fps everything being equal


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

My XT right now shoots 275 on the nose with a hunting setup and 64 lb draw.

The Z7's IBO is 30 faster than the XT, so hopefully I can squeeze a little more juice out of her. 

I was getting a Elite GT 500 for target this year, but that's on the back burner now!!! I figure I can still compete with the Z7, as I took several shoots in the HC with my XT.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

The Z7 is a sweet bow for sure. I just picked mine up but have yet to get it all set up and shootable. I've got a SB and a DXT now but this one was just too difficult to pass up. 

Funny how everyone (especially at AT) jumped on the "ugly" riser and how this was going to be a disaster for Mathews etc etc blah blah. Jealousy rears it's ugly head!:lol:

I find all the Mathews bashing quite comical (yes, you too Kelly) - it's really the ultimate compliment.

Go grab that bow FF!:coolgleam


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

KalamazooKid said:


> The Z7 is a sweet bow for sure. I just picked mine up but have yet to get it all set up and shootable. I've got a SB and a DXT now but this one was just too difficult to pass up.
> 
> Funny how everyone (especially at AT) jumped on the "ugly" riser and how this was going to be a disaster for Mathews etc etc blah blah. Jealousy rears it's ugly head!:lol:
> 
> Go grab that bow FF!:coolgleam


 How do you compare the DXT with the Z7 ?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

KalamazooKid said:


> The Z7 is a sweet bow for sure. I just picked mine up but have yet to get it all set up and shootable. I've got a SB and a DXT now but this one was just too difficult to pass up.
> 
> Funny how everyone (especially at AT) jumped on the "ugly" riser and how this was going to be a disaster for Mathews etc etc blah blah. Jealousy rears it's ugly head!:lol:
> 
> ...


It's not a question of "if"...it's "when"!

What color accents did you get? I'm thinking of getting green or blue. I figure everyone will be getting red. I know they have 7 choices available.

I thought the riser looked pretty sweet.

I barely post on AT because things get absolutely absurd there quick. That site is a classic example of "A person is smart, people are dumb". Too many know-it-alls!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

SPITFIRE said:


> How do you compare the DXT with the Z7 ?


I don't know if it's the new roller guide, parallel limbs, damping, etc but this bow (Z7) is just flat out smooooooth. And fast. I struggled with the decision to trade in one of my other bows on the Z7 but ultimately thought ..... WTH, I'm keeping them all. The SB is still an incredible shooter, I still love my DXT, and hey I've got a new bow for Christmas.:coolgleam


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> It's not a question of "if"...it's "when"!
> 
> What color accents did you get? I'm thinking of getting green or blue. I figure everyone will be getting red. I know they have 7 choices available.


The bow came with the standard red ..... but I'll be switching it out at some point.:coolgleam It may inlcude a string "upgrade".


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Me? I aint a hater:lol:

I'm like Jesus brother...I love em all

I just prefer a 2 cams myself. 

I have TSCSSD

(Trauamtic Single Cam String Stretch Disorder)


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

The bow that caught my interest from Matthews was the Drenalin. 
How would you all rate that model? 
<----<<<


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Me? I aint a hater:lol:
> 
> I'm like Jesus brother...I love em all
> 
> ...


IDK Kelly .... ya either luv em or hate em!:lol: Just repeat after me .... I love Mathews ... I love Mathews ... I love Mathews. See, that wasn't so tough was it?


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

KalamazooKid said:


> IDK Kelly .... ya either luv em or hate em!:lol: Just repeat after me .... I love Mathews ... I love Mathews ... I love Mathews. See, that wasn't so tough was it?


I've had 2 of them KK

Neither lasted a week though:lol:

Upside was, I actually MADE money on both deals. They DO hold value better than most


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

Joe Archer said:


> The bow that caught my interest from Matthews was the Drenalin.
> How would you all rate that model?
> <----<<<


 i have had a drenalin for a couple years now and i have to complaints, i can't afford to upgrade every couple of years , so it'll be my drenalin for a few more years


----------



## Cobb (Jan 17, 2009)

Shot the Z7 last week. told my buddies I was thinking of swapping out the SB for it. They told me I was nutz. Until I told them the Z7 was lighter, quieter, shorter, faster. than my SB.
Great bow! can't wait to get it.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> The bow that caught my interest from Matthews was the Drenalin.
> How would you all rate that model?
> <----<<<


I love my Drenalin...however I'm not opposed to loving another bow more(Z7).


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I need to get to a pro shop and shoot one.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

It's killin me ..... I've got mine all set up EXCEPT for the rest (Ultra HD in Lost camo of course) which is due in to the shop any minute. It looks purdy but damn I want to start shootin it!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Do these have the DXT style grip or the original chunky grip? They do look nice for a single cam....looks to be nicer than either of the Reezens.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Do these have the DXT style grip or the original chunky grip? They do look nice for a single cam....looks to be nicer than either of the Reezens.


They've slimmed down the grip even from the DXT. Very nice.

The dark side is callin yer name Swampie!


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Man, I was thinking about buy a new Dream Season but probably should go shoot the Mathews first. Don't want to sell myself short.


----------

